

Ask HN: Would it make sense to have a "Wall of Fame" section on HN? - cs702

Some links get posted on HN more than once, yet each time they manage to gather enough upvotes to rise to the front page.<p>The latest example is "A brief, incomplete and mostly wrong history of programming languages," which has been submitted at least three times to HN, on each occasion gathering hundreds of upvotes:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896<p>Would it make sense to add a "Wall of Fame" section on HN to which we can nominate submissions that deserve a special, permanent link somewhere on the site?
======
jauco
Or maybe a page with different ranking parameters. If it pays less attention
to time the all time greats stick around longer.

~~~
dholowiski
This sort of exists already. There is a URL Parameter you can use to show
stories rated over X votes. Or, build it yourself, post it on HN and get shit-
tons of traffic - that's one of the great things about this site, there are
very few features, but they're super-permissive about what you can do with the
content.

Just for fun, <http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=500>

~~~
cs702
Thanks for that tip. You're right: the limited feature set _is_ one of the
best features of HN. As is the site's super-permissive policy.

Alas, many if not most of the popular submissions returned by the "?points="
URL parameter are of an ephemeral nature (e.g., posts about SOPA and PIPA that
no one will care about in a couple of years), as opposed to submissions of
lasting relevance for the HN community (e.g., essays like "Worse is Better" --
<http://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html> \-- or "The Story of Mel" --
<http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html> \-- both of which will be of interest
to the HN community for a long, long time).

I'm not sure it's possible to separate the truly timeless submissions from the
ephemeral ones without relying on the judgment of the community.

